# Heatherette on 72 hour backorder!!!!



## VitaBellaMakeup (Mar 18, 2008)

im soooooo mad. i ordered my heatherette stuff this morning at 8:30AM and now my order says its on backorder. i called mac and the girl i spoke with, jennifer, said that its on backorder for 72 hours because the release date was pushed up and stuff wont be available for shipping for 72 hours. im soooooo mad cause if i knew this i would have gone to the store to get it instead of ordering online!! =(


----------



## sparklingmuse (Mar 18, 2008)

really? i ordered my things at 9:00 this morning...arghh...they havnt sent me an email about it being backordered!


----------



## shootergirlnc (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah, I'm pretty pissed too. I'm going on vacation on Monday, when my order should arrive! Sorry, but I don't want $200 worth of makeup sitting outside for over a week. I had to change it to get it shipped to my parents house since someone will also have to sign for it....... grrrrr......I wanted to take the stuff with me!!!


----------



## Phillygirl (Mar 18, 2008)

I  have not heard anything yet.


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 18, 2008)

if mine gets backordered i'll be pissed...i just ordered my stuff an hour ago an it says "Status N/A"


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 18, 2008)

I live in Canada and I hope that makes a difference... If mine is back ordered then I'll be depressed!!!


----------



## aaj83 (Mar 18, 2008)

the "Status N/A" part is there till 2 hrs pass from the moment you placed your order

a customer rep told me they have it there till they receive the order in their system..
whatever that means...??


----------



## shootergirlnc (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Phillygirl* 

 
_I  have not heard anything yet._

 
I didn't hear anything either. I found out because they had my address on file wrong, and I called to make sure they shipped my heatherette order to the correct address. That's when they informed me it was all backordered. Shipments will go out on Friday.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 18, 2008)

that makes me very upset.


----------



## fleckspeck (Mar 18, 2008)

Mine says it's on backorder too! They've put the "temporarily out of stock" dot next to everything in the collection now. Poor planning on MAC's part!


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 18, 2008)

looks like theyve just majorly rushed to get the collection out and now cant handle it! they made mistakes on the site with labelling a l/s as a frost when it was an amplified cream and getting the pictures mixed up for the lashes. not good enough really


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 18, 2008)

This is our lesson of Patience and Forgiveness.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christineeee_* 

 
_if mine gets backordered i'll be pissed...i just ordered my stuff an hour ago an it says "Status N/A"_

 
Hmmmmmm

This is what my order says 
 Quote:

     *At this time, order status is not available online for shipments within Canada. To check the status of your order, please call 1-800-387-6707.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_This is our lesson of Patience and Forgiveness._

 
lol! you make it sound so spiritual


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_lol! you make it sound so spiritual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know, LOL! It's the most positive way of looking at it.


----------



## COBI (Mar 18, 2008)

I assumed the backordering was because the release isn't actually supposed to be until the 20th (moved up from the 27th).

Are stores/counters selling it today?


----------



## Janice (Mar 18, 2008)

NY PRO store has had it counter since Saturday IIRC, it won't be out on any general counters/stores though until Thursday.


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Mar 18, 2008)

I placed my order online around 3:30 and it still says status N/A, it's starting to make me nervous. At least if it said backorder I would know what is going on but with everything already all confused I have no info, except from you guys. I guess I'm just not a very patient person.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I keep checking for updates every twenty minutes or so.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 18, 2008)

Mine says "No Status", too.


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Mar 18, 2008)

At least I'm not alone. That makes me feel a little bit better.


----------



## Indigowaters (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok. I'm glad it's back ordered and not sold out. I literally gasped when I just pulled up the site and then ran here. Lol.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HockeyChick04* 

 
_At least I'm not alone. That makes me feel a little bit better._


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 18, 2008)

"At this time, order status is not available online for shipments within Canada. To check the status of your order, please call 1-800-387-6707."


For me, that has ALWAYS said that at the bottom of my order page with every order I made... And I always got my items the next day lol.  I think it's just a Canadian thing where we dont get order status.  They just tell us "status n/a" or "shipped".


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 18, 2008)

Aha, i was going to order on the website in the morning but i was iffy about it...figure i'll see what happens today or go the store on early Fri. well, i was right. I guess is better to go either Thur/Fri.
Still, sry to hear this....i would've been pissed too!!! hopefully things get better and all of you get your items on time


----------



## sadhunni (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_"At this time, order status is not available online for shipments within Canada. To check the status of your order, please call 1-800-387-6707."


For me, that has ALWAYS said that at the bottom of my order page with every order I made... And I always got my items the next day lol. I think it's just a Canadian thing where we dont get order status. They just tell us "status n/a" or "shipped"._

 
I live in NY and its says "status n/a" on my order too. This is getting  me nervous. I want my stuff on time!


----------



## rockexrolloh (Mar 18, 2008)

No orders will be shipped out until Thursday. I called customer service (which was AWFUL!!! The lady was so rude.) and she told me that they have posted it on the website but it says out of stock because the launch date is not until the 20th, which is when orders will go through and be shipped.
She said you can go ahead and place your order but it still won't be processed until the 20th. I'm just going to wait.


----------



## fjc62701 (Mar 18, 2008)

Grrr....I am so mad also. I placed my order today around 11am. What about the people that payed $5.00 to get it in 2 days like myself. They better give me credit or something because obviously we are not gonna get it in 2 days.. I am sooooo upset and sad. I should have just waited. But oh well. What would be cool if they give whoever ordered online, a free something for the unconvenience. But that would never happend...MAC right now to me is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ok only the shipping part. But I love M.A.C


----------



## shootergirlnc (Mar 18, 2008)

I just talked with someone, and all they said is that the inventory is on it's way, but as for a shipment day, they have no clue. Go figure.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Mar 18, 2008)

CALL and point out that it's not fair for you to pay extra for speedy shipping when it's not going to be shipped speedily. That's what I had to do, and the lady was ready to get off the phone with me after she said that nothing will ship until Friday. To which I replied 'yes I KNOW but what I'm saying is, I'm not paying extra money for 2nd day shipping if it's not actually being shipped' and she was lik 'ohh...' kind of dissapointedly and sighed and asked for my order number and said I would be refunded for the shipping. So they're going to try and charge you that extra lil bit if they can! You have to call and complain!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fjc62701* 

 
_Grrr....I am so mad also. I placed my order today around 11am. What about the people that payed $5.00 to get it in 2 days like myself. They better give me credit or something because obviously we are not gonna get it in 2 days.. I am sooooo upset and sad. I should have just waited. But oh well. What would be cool if they give whoever ordered online, a free something for the unconvenience. But that would never happend...MAC right now to me is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ok only the shipping part. But I love M.A.C_


----------



## Divinity (Mar 18, 2008)

Man, I'm glad I go to the counters/stores on release dates.  It's that much more fun and instant gratification.  Sucks for those that have no option but to order online


----------



## xbrookecorex (Mar 18, 2008)

**EDIT** Only the couple perm things I ordered shipped. WTF does that mean for shipping charges? 2 packages? eh.

_I JUST GOT AN EMAIL SAYING MY ORDER SHIPPED! Good?_


----------



## fjc62701 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG!!!! I am soooo mad. Can the MAC customer service be anymore rude. I called because I was concerned about the order I placed today. Anyways I guess I was ok with the line being on backorder. But the reason why I called was because I had ordered two other items a pump for my foundation and a single eyeshadow. I also payed the extra $5.00 . So I wanted to cancel the two items and get the refund on the $5. ANyways the lady was sooooooo rude, obviously she hates her job she changed her voice tone to me so loud when she said thet it will be fixed tomorrow , you know what I don't even remember what exact words she said since I was so mad. Anyways I told her that I didn't appreicate her tone in her voice and she said WHAT VOICE and I said the one you had before and the one you have right now. So I said mam what is your name and she just hanged up on me....way to go MAC great customer service. When you have people spending hundreds of dollars there hard earned money, and this is the thanks they give you. I know it was just her not the whole company. But I really wished that I had gotten that name. So I emailed them a nasty letter and I hope they respond.LOL sorry for such a long post I just had to vent. And P.S my issue was still not resolved


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 19, 2008)

I've just received the following message from them. I won't receive my order WITHIN THE NEXT 2 WEEKS! Argh!


Thank you for your recent purchase at M.A.C. Online.

Regrettably, we are unable to fulfill your order for the following item(s) as it is temporarily out-of-stock.  We expect to ship the item(s) below within two weeks.  If you wish to cancel the shipment of any item, please contact us at 1-800-588-0070.  We will ship any non-canceled item(s) as soon as it is available, with no additional shipping charges.


----------



## fjc62701 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yup that was the same email they sent me. And I'm pretty sure everyone else that ordered. Dang this sucks.


----------



## AlarmAgent (Mar 19, 2008)

Here is a comfort, cold as it may be: the backorder statement says _within_ two weeks, not two weeks on-the-nose.  So we could expect our orders shipped in 72 hours, as was earlier supposed, or anywhere between that and two weeks, I guess.

I'm hoping, and thinking, that they will be shipped before two weeks is up.  Just because everyone before this round of emails seemed to be getting the same three days information.  I hope I'm right!


----------



## COBI (Mar 19, 2008)

But about the expedited shipping: when it DOES ship, your order WILL be sent with faster shipping than the rest going out at the same time.

Also, the number of packages that go out does not affect your shipping costs.  When MAC has to send out multiple packages because of backorders, they absorb the additional costs.  I have had this happen with non-collection items recently.


----------



## crystrill (Mar 19, 2008)

I ordered my Heatherette items on macys.com before it just "magically disapeared" and my stuff is coming tomorrow. Got ship confirmation and everything.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_But about the expedited shipping: when it DOES ship, your order WILL be sent with faster shipping than the rest going out at the same time.

Also, the number of packages that go out does not affect your shipping costs.  When MAC has to send out multiple packages because of backorders, they absorb the additional costs.  I have had this happen with non-collection items recently._

 
Yup. That's how it usually works everywhere. Or some places will break it up. Like if it's $5 shipping, but 2 shipments, they'll charge you $2.50 for each one. Etc. But they'll never double, or triple. ANYHOO...

This is what you girls need to do. AFTER you get your package call them and say you ordered express, but you didn't get it in a decent time, and they SHOULD refund you. I do that with other companies all the time.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 19, 2008)

this is effed up. i got the email about within 2 weeks, too. ugh! don't put it on the damn website early if its not there. seriously. I am not THAT upset, but im a little pissed off about it.


----------



## caramel_kisses (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_But about the expedited shipping: when it DOES ship, your order WILL be sent with faster shipping than the rest going out at the same time._

 
When I called this morning they told me one thing has already shipped (wtf) and the rest should be there ready to be sent out tomorrow.  But I told her, if I'm not getting it until Monday at the earliest, I could have just waited until tomorrow to go to the store to get it. 

I don't like to pay shipping charges as it is, and $12.95 was not easy for me to part with, but I figured this way I should have it early and not have to make a special trip to the mall and be seduced into stopping into other stores.

I'm just disappointed and disgusted that there was no talk of refunding the extra shipping charges.  

I'm going to just call again and cancel my order and stop by the mall on Friday.


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_They just tell us "status n/a" or "shipped"._

 
they tell us "processing" too


----------



## shootergirlnc (Mar 19, 2008)

I talked with someone today, and things are being shipped out today, and Friday will be the latest things will be shipped out. She says they received some products and are expecting the rest either later today or tomorrow.


----------



## lsperry (Mar 19, 2008)

I just received an e-mail from MAC w/a delivery-confirmation number -- My order has been processed and shipped.

BTW, I placed my order 3/18/08 at 9:51AM CDST.

I only ordered a few things because since our NEW Dillard's has a MAC counter now I'm going at 10AM tomorrow morning to shop for the rest of the collection.  

Can't wait.....


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_I just received an e-mail from MAC w/a delivery-confirmation number -- My order has been processed and shipped.

BTW, I placed my order 3/18/08 at 9:51AM CDST.

I only ordered a few things because since our NEW Dillard's has a MAC counter now I'm going at 10AM tomorrow morning to shop for the rest of the collection.  

Can't wait....._

 
That is so not cool!!! I ordered at 9:29 AM on 3/18/08.
I ordered before you, and your gonna get your stuff and my order is on backorder.

You bought nothing but Heatherette stuff, right?

MAC should have never bumped up this release date.


----------



## lsperry (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 

 
_You bought nothing but Heatherette stuff, right?_

 
Right....I ordered:
*Shipped - *
Smooth Harmony BP
Starlet Kiss LG
Hollywood Nights LS
She's Good Lashes
She's Bad Lashes
*
Backordered - *
Sock Hop LG


----------



## fjc62701 (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't thinks this is fair, because we had to put up the money first. And now it says that we have to wait 2 weeks or atleast within those two weeks. And at the counters they will be getting it tomorrow. I emailed them and they still haven't asnwered my email. How rude. Has anyone ever emailed them and got a response? And if so, how long did it take for a response? I refuse to call the 1 800 number because everytime I call since this whole Heatherette thing they have been extremely rude like if it's our fault that their computer had a "glitch" like they put it.
If anything they should give great customer service to not piss us off anymore than what we are.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 19, 2008)

You should call, not e-mail, if you have a concern that you need answered quickly. I called this afternoon and they were extremely pleasant with me.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fjc62701* 

 
_I don't thinks this is fair, because we had to put up the money first. And now it says that we have to wait 2 weeks or atleast within those two weeks. And at the counters they will be getting it tomorrow. I emailed them and they still haven't asnwered my email. How rude. Has anyone ever emailed them and got a response? And if so, how long did it take for a response? I refuse to call the 1 800 number because everytime I call since this whole Heatherette thing they have been extremely rude like if it's our fault that their computer had a "glitch" like they put it.
If anything they should give great customer service to not piss us off anymore than what we are._

 
you didn't put up the money first.  your card won't be charged until the items ship.  if nothing has shipped, nothing has been put on your card.

if you're that upset, call and cancel your order and go to the store tmrw and get your stuff.


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 19, 2008)

I guess I'm the only one that doesn't see the big deal in this?  

If you are going on vacation, and such.. like shootergirl, that does suck... I understand the disappointment there. 

For the rest of us, everything wasn't supposed to be launched until tomorrow.  Maybe it was just a glitch... (it happens a lot) that the page got launched before they had the products in stock.

I placed a big order too, and I got the email.  Intially I was disappointed when I saw that it will take two weeks to ship, but obviously that is false. That's kinda a safety net to them... just in case it may take UP TO two weeks. Everyone is calling, and some has been shipped out  already, and many people posted everything will be shipped on Friday at the latest.  That's not a big deal to me.  They gave you the option to cancel your order no problem... so then you can go to your counter to purchase everything.

I don't think the problem is that MAC goofed, it's more like we are all too impatient.


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Things might be looking up. All but two things I ordered yesterday were shipped out today. MAC seems to be trying to resolve this as quickly as possible (understandably). Fingers crossed everyones order will come quickly and correctly.


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 19, 2008)

I had gotten the backorder email last night, but just now I checked & most of my Heatherette stuff shipped (all but 2 things) and I am in the US. I ordered Early yesterday...around 8:15AM est.  So to me, this is great news. Hopefully everyone's orders will start shipping sooner than later


----------



## fjc62701 (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh I didn't know that they don't charge until they ship your order. And I'm not upset that it's on backorder I was fine with that. I know how it is. It's not their fault. I just got upset when the lady acted really rude with me. ANd like I said I know that it was just her, not the whole company. But I emailed them and was just curious to see if they would respond to me. And I don't think I will be calling the 1 800 #. But I am gonna wait until they send it to me. But it does suck.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Mar 19, 2008)

I found out today that my bonus beat lg, smooth harmony bp, trio 1, and dual edge eye pencil have shipped. Odd, though because I also ordered Starlet Kiss LG and Hollywood Nights LS, and they haven't shipped, though someone else said those items shipped for them. I ordered right at 9 am EST, after refreshing the mac page all morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully, everything will come in before I leave Monday. Since I did overnight, they said the first batch will be overnight as well as the second. If the second is sent out tomorrow, I'll have everything before I leave. Keeping my fingers crossed.............


----------



## VitaBellaMakeup (Mar 19, 2008)

i do not agree that the problem is we are too impatient. if they werent ready to fill orders on this then they should have done one of two things.... either not release the stuff online or put a disclaimer on the website that the orders will not ship until whatever date they will be shipping. by releasing it online its false advertising cause it led us to believe that we will have orders overnight if we paid overnight shipping. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bella1342* 

 
_I guess I'm the only one that doesn't see the big deal in this? 

If you are going on vacation, and such.. like shootergirl, that does suck... I understand the disappointment there. 

For the rest of us, everything wasn't supposed to be launched until tomorrow. Maybe it was just a glitch... (it happens a lot) that the page got launched before they had the products in stock.

I placed a big order too, and I got the email. Intially I was disappointed when I saw that it will take two weeks to ship, but obviously that is false. That's kinda a safety net to them... just in case it may take UP TO two weeks. Everyone is calling, and some has been shipped out already, and many people posted everything will be shipped on Friday at the latest. That's not a big deal to me. They gave you the option to cancel your order no problem... so then you can go to your counter to purchase everything.

I don't think the problem is that MAC goofed, it's more like we are all too impatient._


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VitaBellaMakeup* 

 
_i do not agree that the problem is we are too impatient. if they werent ready to fill orders on this then they should have done one of two things.... either not release the stuff online or put a disclaimer on the website that the orders will not ship until whatever date they will be shipping. by releasing it online its false advertising cause it led us to believe that we will have orders overnight if we paid overnight shipping._

 
if you paid for overnight shipping, then you'll get overnight shipping, once the products are in stock!  even if you get multiple shipments, they will all be sent out overnight.  and if you don't get overnight shipping, then they'll reimburse you for that cost.


----------



## caramel_kisses (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VitaBellaMakeup* 

 
_it led us to believe that we will have orders overnight if we paid overnight shipping._

 
Exactly.  I realized I had the wrong blush last night and I have to go to the store anyhow (more than 30 miles away).  This was after I'd made my purchase.  So now I realize that I have to go to the store on Saturday and look at all the pretty stuff, but I won't have the majority of my things until next week more than likely.

One eyeshadow trio was shipped already when I called this morning so I couldn't cancel my order.  I'd never pay more than half of the cost of the item just in shipping.


----------



## VitaBellaMakeup (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_if you paid for overnight shipping, then you'll get overnight shipping, once the products are in stock! even if you get multiple shipments, they will all be sent out overnight. and if you don't get overnight shipping, then they'll reimburse you for that cost._

 
i understand that but most people wouldnt have ordered from online if they knew these items would not ship out until after items are in stores. mac has never done this before in my experience. if they werent ready to release somethiing then dont put it for sale online. i think it was poor management on mac's part.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VitaBellaMakeup* 

 
_i understand that but most people wouldnt have ordered from online if they knew these items would not ship out until after items are in stores. mac has never done this before in my experience. if they werent ready to release somethiing then dont put it for sale online. i think it was poor management on mac's part._

 
it wasn't poor management.  it was just an accident.  like you said, it has never happened before.  so the one time it does, it's poor management?  i think not.  they've updated the site showing what is TOS, what's available, and sending emails to everyone saying it will be sent out by friday, which means if you paid for overnight, you'll get it saturday.  if you didn't overnight it, you'd get it the middle of next week.  they made a mistake, and they're covering their asses the best the can, and i think they are doing a pretty good job at it.


----------



## fjc62701 (Mar 19, 2008)

Does ups ship out on Saturday's? That is the carrier correct?


----------



## shootergirlnc (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fjc62701* 

 
_Does ups ship out on Saturday's? That is the carrier correct?_

 
No, UPS does not ship on saturday. If you order leaves for overnight on Friday, you'll get it monday, which is my case. This is the problem I have, I had it overnighted due to the fact I'm leaving Monday for over a week. I did overnight to ensure I'd have my items before I left, since I don't want them sitting in front of my house for over a week, or sitting at UPS. That's the only thing that bothers me, but, eh, not much anyone can do about it at this point. No way in HELL i'm cancelling my order because I have a feeling it'll sell out quickly, and I don't want to miss out on anything. Better late than never!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I'm a little upset that some of you guys's heatherette stuff has shipped. I got an email saying my blot powder and mac wipes have shipped, but thats it.

oh well i hope it gets here soon


----------



## fjc62701 (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootergirlnc* 

 
_No, UPS does not ship on saturday. If you order leaves for overnight on Friday, you'll get it monday, which is my case. This is the problem I have, I had it overnighted due to the fact I'm leaving Monday for over a week. I did overnight to ensure I'd have my items before I left, since I don't want them sitting in front of my house for over a week, or sitting at UPS. That's the only thing that bothers me, but, eh, not much anyone can do about it at this point. No way in HELL i'm cancelling my order because I have a feeling it'll sell out quickly, and I don't want to miss out on anything. Better late than never! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

That really sucks for you. I really do hope that things will work out better for you. Because if I was in your shoes I would be freaking out. And I tottaly agree on not cancelling, you never know if it will sell out by the time you get back, Since you placed your order might as well stick with it.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fjc62701* 

 
_That really sucks for you. I really do hope that things will work out better for you. Because if I was in your shoes I would be freaking out. And I tottaly agree on not cancelling, you never know if it will sell out by the time you get back, Since you placed your order might as well stick with it._

 
I was freaking out at first, but I've come to realize that freaking out will not get my items here sooner. Mac's been working with me, letting me know when things have been shipped, etc.  I'll get them eventually, just not in the time frame I had hoped for. I can only keep my fingers crossed that the rest will be shipped tomorrow and arrive on Friday. If not, I'm just S.O.L., and there's not much I can do about it.


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_it wasn't poor management. it was just an accident. like you said, it has never happened before. so the one time it does, it's poor management? i think not. they've updated the site showing what is TOS, what's available, and sending emails to everyone saying it will be sent out by friday, which means if you paid for overnight, you'll get it saturday. if you didn't overnight it, you'd get it the middle of next week. they made a mistake, and they're covering their asses the best the can, and i think they are doing a pretty good job at it._

 
I agree 100%... it was an accident, or glitch.. whatever. I mean who honestly thinks MAC put this online knowing that they don't have the products in stock and can't fulfill our orders?  I don't think they underestimated our demand either.  They saw how the barbie collection sold out, and how well most collections sell the minute they are put up on site.  I think it has more to do with them getting the page ready for launch, and one of the online techs (whoever puts the collections up online) accidentally launched it too early. People are human and make mistakes.  I also think they are doing an awesome job!  You will be reinbursed if you paid for overnight shipping they said.


----------



## VitaBellaMakeup (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_it wasn't poor management. it was just an accident. like you said, it has never happened before. so the one time it does, it's poor management? i think not. they've updated the site showing what is TOS, what's available, and sending emails to everyone saying it will be sent out by friday, which means if you paid for overnight, you'll get it saturday. if you didn't overnight it, you'd get it the middle of next week. they made a mistake, and they're covering their asses the best the can, and i think they are doing a pretty good job at it._

 
the launch of this in this manner absolutely was poor management. if they didnt have a way to fill orders they should have warned people or not put it up. look at all the confusion it led to with people. there are disappointed customers all over the place and disappointing customers is not a good thing for a business. i didnt say that all of mac is always poor management but there is no question this situation was. you even said it was an accident. this accident could have been prevented if they had the right management.  they should have been prepared for the launch. i ordered my stuff at 8:30 Am when the page wasnt even up yet. i found my stuff by searching for each item, so there is no way that anything sold out before my order was placed. they didnt have any items to ship eventhough they were for sale on the site. what if someone bought this as a gift for someone else and needs it on a certain day? thats pretty embarassing to show up to someones party without a gift and say oh sorry your gift is on backorder. thank god i bought someone  a different gift or i would have been in this boat! and i really was going to buy heatherette stuff for the gift. i understand accidents happen, but seriously, if you dont have the items to ship why put them up for sale on the site? common sense if i have nothing to sell i cant sell it, right? good management skills would have posted a disclaimer on the site or at the very least put the products up for people to see but not allow them to buy them... like they did before fafi was released. i bet there are many meetings going on at mac right now cause i know if something like this happened at my job senior management would be flipping out and the whole staff responsible would be in big trouble.


----------



## VitaBellaMakeup (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bella1342* 

 
_I agree 100%... it was an accident, or glitch.. whatever. I mean who honestly thinks MAC put this online knowing that they don't have the products in stock and can't fulfill our orders? I don't think they underestimated our demand either. They saw how the barbie collection sold out, and how well most collections sell the minute they are put up on site. I think it has more to do with them getting the page ready for launch, and one of the online techs (whoever puts the collections up online) accidentally launched it too early. People are human and make mistakes. I also think they are doing an awesome job! You will be reinbursed if you paid for overnight shipping they said._

 
i dont think someone deliberately did it. i think the mangement of this lauch was done poorly. if all departments in mac had proper communication, this wouldnt have happened. obviously there wasnt proper communication between the distribution department and the department responsible for launching the site online. no one accidently launched it early, cause there were rumors for days that the launch was moved up and the online date would be the 18th. there are constant qc checks in all kinds of business and im surprised something like this even happened. hopefully mac will learn from this so it does not happen again. i called mac to inquire about my order today and they felt bad for the inconvience, that they gave me a free lipglass. if they are doing things like this for people this is costing them a lot of money for this mistake not to mention the people who will refrain from buying things online on the first day of the launch in the future.


----------



## artificial (Mar 20, 2008)

Dear lords, some of you need to untwist your panties.  Might I remind you what the _original_ launch date was?  So there's a glitch in your order and it's being shipped some time in the next two weeks.  My bet is that it'll ship pretty much on the same timeline as if the collection _had_ been launched on its original date.

In other words, calm down.  Next time, go to a counter if you absolutely require instant gratification.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, not everyone is perfect. People make mistakes.


----------



## redambition (Mar 20, 2008)

i'm not seeing the huge deal in this.

when i ordered Fafi online it took them 2 full days to actually ship my order (and nothing was on back order).

stock issues happen. maybe the warehouse was meant to have the stock by the day the collection went live online but something went wrong. maybe someone sent it live too early by mistake. who cares? the important thing is that people's orders are going to be fulfilled as quickly as possible and MAC is working to get that stock and ship those orders.


----------



## BadPrincess (Mar 20, 2008)

I ordered at 8:16 am, only my non Heatherette items have shipped.. So I'm alittle upset hearing that other people's heatherette items have shipped & mine have not.. But I'll live, I'm sure everything will get here soon! To cheer me up I'm going right now to my Mac & check out Heatherette... maybe even buy a few more things


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadPrincess* 

 
_I ordered at 8:16 am, only my non Heatherette items have shipped.. So I'm alittle upset hearing that other people's heatherette items have shipped & mine have not.. But I'll live, I'm sure everything will get here soon! To cheer me up I'm going right now to my Mac & check out Heatherette... maybe even buy a few more things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is exactly why I am upset.


I said this before and I will say it again - this whole fiasco should have never happened. MAC should have never moved the release date up.
FYI- _I'm not getting my panties in a bunch_ but people do have a right to be upset when they order something and the company is not prepared to ship out.
That essentially is false advertisement.


----------



## SMMY (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   This is exactly why I am upset.


I said this before and I will say it again - this whole fiasco should have never happened. MAC should have never moved the release date up.
FYI- I'm not getting my panties in a bunch but people do have a right to be upset when they order something and the company is not prepared to ship out.
That essentially is false advertisement.  
 

Take a chill pill, dude/tte. The makeup is only late. They are refunding the costs of expedited shipping if you call them and request the refund and they'll still send it via expedited shipping. They aren't canceling orders unless you request it. They aren't taking your money until the items are shipped and you can still cancel your order if you are unhappy. Or you can sit online and complain until the cows come home, which strikes me as a very unproductive use of time that could be used to explore the Heatherette makeup looks on the MAC web site. And no, I'm not a MAC employee, I've just been through other real online ordering fiascoes that make this look like a tempest in a teapot (cough: stila warehouse sale).

ETA: this is from someone who ordered withing fifteen minutes of the collection becoming available, had a $250 order and am receiving much less than half of it next Monday. I think if I can manage to keep from exploding, than surely everyone who is frothing in anger over it, can chill a little. It will all get here and sooner than the original release date, so it is still a win-win in my book. What is the rush? To have the items before everyone else on your block? Seems a bit silly to me. Unless these items were presents, I really can't understand the panic/rage that some people have exhibited about this.


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootergirlnc* 

 
_No, UPS does not ship on saturday. If you order leaves for overnight on Friday, you'll get it monday, which is my case. This is the problem I have, I had it overnighted due to the fact I'm leaving Monday for over a week. I did overnight to ensure I'd have my items before I left, since I don't want them sitting in front of my house for over a week, or sitting at UPS. That's the only thing that bothers me, but, eh, not much anyone can do about it at this point. No way in HELL i'm cancelling my order because I have a feeling it'll sell out quickly, and I don't want to miss out on anything. Better late than never! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
shootergirlnc~I believe UPS does deliver on sat if you overnight from them, so maybe your stuff will arrive on saturday!


----------



## shootergirlnc (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_shootergirlnc~I believe UPS does deliver on sat if you overnight from them, so maybe your stuff will arrive on saturday!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Jeebus, I hope you're right. I should just look on the website. If not, looks like they'll just have to hold it for me till I get back. I'm going to go find out right now..........


----------



## fleckspeck (Mar 20, 2008)

My eyeshadow trio is arriving today, but my lollipop loving lipstick is still on backorder. Why were they only prepared to ship one item?


----------



## shootergirlnc (Mar 20, 2008)

Okay, so they don't deliver on Saturday unless it's next day early air. I just have next day air, however, they usually ship that and have it delivered between 10:30 am till noon. I just got my first order and it came at 10:45. I'm not leaving till noon, so hopefully I'll receive it right before I leave!!!


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootergirlnc* 

 
_Okay, so they don't deliver on Saturday unless it's next day early air. I just have next day air, however, they usually ship that and have it delivered between 10:30 am till noon. I just got my first order and it came at 10:45. I'm not leaving till noon, so hopefully I'll receive it right before I leave!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good luck!  I hope you get your package before you go


----------



## caramel_kisses (Mar 20, 2008)

I think it's funny that some people are so upset that people are upset.  Sometimes people just like to complain and I don't think it's hurting anyone people sayign they are disappointed. 

It's not like anyone has said they are going to stop using MAC or tell everyone they know to boycott them or shoot up their local MAC counter or anything of that sort.  

You'd think some people were company owners the way they are reacting to people complaining. Had my order all came on Friday instead of today like I expected I still would be upset.  Why? Because I was excited and I'm now let down and I don't prefer to be let down.  I have too much other disappointing stuff going on in my life and my shopping online sometimes eases the pain of having a very bad day...this just adds to the general crappiness.


----------



## burnerxo123 (Mar 20, 2008)

hey guys im soo excited i got my order in a couple of hours ago and im in the newyork area so i guess they sent the m out!


----------



## artificial (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caramel_kisses* 

 
_You'd think some people were company owners the way they are reacting to people complaining. Had my order all came on Friday instead of today like I expected I still would be upset.  Why? Because I was excited and I'm now let down and I don't prefer to be let down.  I have too much other disappointing stuff going on in my life and my shopping online sometimes eases the pain of having a very bad day...this just adds to the general crappiness._

 
I work in retail, so I see this sort of thing all the time: customers complaining that a promotion has ended, customers screaming about prices being cheaper somewhere else, and even customers _throwing merchandise at my manager's HEAD_ because we didn't have their size in stock.

No, it's not hurting anyone by complaining; however, the way SOME people in this thread are carrying on, it's ridiculous.  It's _makeup_.  Okay, so the company screwed up somewhere and some things aren't going to be shipped out immediately.  Big deal.  As I said previously, the original launch date was seven days from now, and some of you ARE getting your product earlier than anticipated.
How about: Learn your lesson from this, and shop instore.  MAC sells a product, and sometimes shit happens.  Their employees are not responsible for you having a "very bad day" because you couldn't do some "therapeutic" shopping.


----------



## SMMY (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *artificial* 

 
_I work in retail, so I see this sort of thing all the time: customers complaining that a promotion has ended, customers screaming about prices being cheaper somewhere else, and even customers throwing merchandise at my manager's HEAD because we didn't have their size in stock.

No, it's not hurting anyone by complaining; however, the way SOME people in this thread are carrying on, it's ridiculous. It's makeup. Okay, so the company screwed up somewhere and some things aren't going to be shipped out immediately. Big deal. As I said previously, the original launch date was seven days from now, and some of you ARE getting your product earlier than anticipated.
How about: Learn your lesson from this, and shop instore. MAC sells a product, and sometimes shit happens. Their employees are not responsible for you having a "very bad day" because you couldn't do some "therapeutic" shopping._

 

Thank you! It's only makeup.


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Mar 20, 2008)

So your lumping everybody in this thread that are complaining with what you said here:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *artificial* 

 
_I work in retail, so I see this sort of thing all the time: customers complaining that a promotion has ended, customers screaming about prices being cheaper somewhere else, and even customers throwing merchandise at my manager's HEAD because we didn't have their size in stock._

 
I think that is extremely unfair and reaching just a bit.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *artificial* 

 
_How about: Learn your lesson from this, and shop instore._

 
A lot of us here - not myself included thankfully, don't have counters or stores near them, so I believe this point is moot.


----------



## artificial (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 

 
_So your lumping everybody in this thread that are complaining with what you said here:

I think that is extremely unfair and reaching just a bit.

A lot of us here - not myself included thankfully, don't have counters or stores near them, so I believe this point is moot._

 
So the people who have called MAC to complain - some of which were incredibly rude to the customer service agents, who were probably flooded with tons of the same calls - were justified?

I'm not lumping everyone together.  Hence the SOME bit that you seem to have glossed over; I'm not stupid enough to point the finger at everyone in this thread, because SOME people are taking the delay with graciousness while others are not.

For those of you without counters, obviously my point about shopping instore doesn't apply to you, but my point about the ORIGINAL LAUNCH DATE being a week from now DOES.


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *artificial* 

 
_So the people who have called MAC to complain - some of which were incredibly rude to the customer service agents, who were probably flooded with tons of the same calls - were justified?_

 
I don't ever remember saying that. If I did, please point out my post.

And they were flooded with the same calls because the company you are defending never put the information out there for their customers, which they should have done, BTW. And how do you know that the customers that called were rude - you don't know that. I do bet that some the customers that called were rude, but the same thing goes for the other side where I think some of the CS reps were rude to the customers. Being rude on both sides does not get anything accomplished.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *artificial* 

 
_I'm not lumping everyone together.  Hence the SOME bit that you seem to have glossed over; I'm not stupid enough to point the finger at everyone in this thread, because SOME people are taking the delay with graciousness while others are not._

 
You seem awfully angry. No one in this thread (I think anyways) isn't getting angry. Just venting our frustrations, which I believe we can do that here since it is a public forum, right?


----------



## shootergirlnc (Mar 20, 2008)

Ummmm.........let's not get tensions rising in here. Let's all just get together, find the "lost" truck that has all the Macy's Heatherette items (referencing to what I've read in the Heatherette color discussion thread), and pillage that mo fo!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 20, 2008)

This is ridiculous. How can people get mad at people getting mad? I agree that some people are very worried about getting their package soon....but why can't they be? We are all MAC lovers, and we all look forward to collections. It is a big let down when we all saw Heatherette on the website and began ordering, only to find out that we aren't getting it as soon as we thought and that it _may_ take up to two weeks. I think most of us feel as though MAC shouldn't have put it on the website to begin with if it wasn't ready...

But I think we all realize its a mistake on MAC's part. I don't care if someone at MAC cursed me out and called me ugly, I would still be into MAC. I don't think anyone here is leaving MAC and I highly doubt that any of us lovely specktra members would ever call MAC with an attitude. maybe at your MAC store the customers are rude and disrespectful, but we're not. We're just frustrated! Thats understandable! 

Specktra is the one place I come to with all of my problems. Seriously. It might sound gay but its true. So why, when we are all experiencing a problem w/ MAC (of all things) can't we come here and vent without feeling guilty/defensive? I'm sorry but I agree with whomever said that shopping is one of the things that helps them through a rough time. I am going through such a bad time in my life right now, and I have been doing a lot of shopping. Makeup is one of the only things I am obsessed with. Soooo MAC might not care that I am upset because I won't be getting my "therapeutic shopping" package....but they should! Its what keeps them in business, right?

And its _not _only makeup. At least not to me.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 20, 2008)

GOOD LORD...can we say FREEDOM OF SPEECH 

Everyone can say what they want. If they're upset, let them be upset, if you're not don't read it


----------



## fjc62701 (Mar 21, 2008)

OK so this is going on with my backorder stuff. I just found out today that we will be taking a trip to Las Vegas on the 26th which is Wednesday this was unexpected but I can't pass it up, especially with all my family going so much fun. So here's the bad part **Tears** My order still has not shipped for nothing and remember I ordered it on the 18th like some of you people. ANd it still says backordered. So the problem is that i know for a fact that I will not receive it before the 26th. So I finally gave in and decided to call the 800 # so I can cancell it. Since I don't want it sitting on my door for a few days. Please Keep in mind that I live in the ghetto side of town, there for I DO NOT trust any of my neighbors
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. SO I am really worried. I called to cancel like a few minutes ago and they said that their computers are down, and won't be up untill the morning. But I am thinking by the time morning comes and I call it will be already shipped. If I would of known of this trip thing, I would off bit my tounge and called the day I found out it was backordered. ANd so know I am kicking my self in the butt, and litteraly crying...lol...yes over makeup. I just hope that I cancel tomorrow because no way it will get here on time..Guys I am so sad..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I am so excited for the collection but  not for how things turned out.

P.S I had emailed MAC too for another issue I had with one of their Customer Service Associates and they never responded. Has anyone ever emailed them and if so how long did it take? And was your issue resolved?


----------



## shootergirlnc (Mar 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fjc62701* 

 
_OK so this is going on with my backorder stuff. I just found out today that we will be taking a trip to Las Vegas on the 26th which is Wednesday this was unexpected but I can't pass it up, especially with all my family going so much fun. So here's the bad part **Tears** My order still has not shipped for nothing and remember I ordered it on the 18th like some of you people. ANd it still says backordered. So the problem is that i know for a fact that I will not receive it before the 26th. So I finally gave in and decided to call the 800 # so I can cancell it. Since I don't want it sitting on my door for a few days. Please Keep in mind that I live in the ghetto side of town, there for I DO NOT trust any of my neighbors
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. SO I am really worried. I called to cancel like a few minutes ago and they said that their computers are down, and won't be up untill the morning. But I am thinking by the time morning comes and I call it will be already shipped. If I would of known of this trip thing, I would off bit my tounge and called the day I found out it was backordered. ANd so know I am kicking my self in the butt, and litteraly crying...lol...yes over makeup. I just hope that I cancel tomorrow because no way it will get here on time..Guys I am so sad..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I am so excited for the collection but  not for how things turned out.

P.S I had emailed MAC too for another issue I had with one of their Customer Service Associates and they never responded. Has anyone ever emailed them and if so how long did it take? And was your issue resolved?_

 

Call your local UPS delivery center.  Explain your situation and see if they can't hold on to it till you get back, and just go pick it up when you return. I'd do it in person and not over the phone because when they see how upset you are, they're more likely to help you out. If nothing else, do you have any friends that can swing by your house to get it? Since you're able to track it once it ships, you can tell them what day it's suppose to be there so they can get it for you. That's what I'm having to do if my package isn't here by Monday morning before I leave.


----------



## Kalico (Mar 21, 2008)

Geez... people getting mad at people getting mad at people getting mad... Just kidding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is frustrating. I wish I hadn't gotten so excited and ordered everything online when it's out in stores. I can't call and cancel my order now either because it's good friday and they're out of the office. Good for them on this beautiful weekend lol, but sucks for me... My order that I made on the 15th still isn't here either so I think it probably takes them a while to ship out to me!

I'm just sad I don't have my haul to play with yet!! I can't wait all weekend!! *dies*


----------



## SMMY (Mar 21, 2008)

FYI: the web site is up again and fully stocked. And back ordered items should be shipping today. I canceled my Back ordered items last night and just took a road trip to pick them up at my not so close Mac counter instead. I also have an order scheduled for delivery today, so anyone else scheduled for today, should receive it. MAC is open today, as I just got off the phone with an SA there, but it is probably too late to cancel an order that was due to ship today. 

On the bright side, Lollipop loving is completely gorgeous.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 21, 2008)

I was gonna call and cancel one of my items today but everything went out this morning. Well some went out today and some went out yesterday so it'll be exciting to see what comes today


----------



## fjc62701 (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok so I got bad news and good news. The bad news is that my order shipped this morning and I cant do nothing about it. But my cousin said that she will stay at my house and house sit. So that means that she will be here to receive my package. I really wanted to take my 3D glitter to vegas so I can be all sparkly lol....the good news is that MAC responded to my email, and apoligized and are giving me $25.00 of credit to spend..woohoo...I guess I was being impatient and greedy at the same time. But I'm glad things worked out for me. Only one concerned the CSA said that all my order has shipped but on the website it still says backordered, whats up with that? i'm confused


----------



## caramel_kisses (Mar 21, 2008)

We're in the middle of a snow storm.  UPS probably won't make it before my office closes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The rest of my order hasn't shipped just yet.  I don't intend on being here on Monday or Tuesday.  So I assume I'll get my stuff on Wednesday.  Oh well.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fjc62701* 

 
_ Only one concerned the CSA said that all my order has shipped but on the website it still says backordered, whats up with that? i'm confused_

 
The website always lags on information. Today, mine said backorder, but part of it had already arrived & the other part had just shipped. Its always better to call because they can give you the exact up to date info.


----------



## fjc62701 (Mar 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_The website always lags on information. Today, mine said backorder, but part of it had already arrive & the other part had just shipped. Its always better to call because they can give you the exact up to day info._

 

Just a quick question. Did you pay extra for your items to arrive because you got them so quickly? Because I'm assuming I'm going to have to wait 5 to 6 business days to get my order in.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 21, 2008)

No, I had free regular ground shipping, but then I am closer to where they ship from on the East Coast which is prolly why yours will take longer
Mine always arrive in 2 days based on the UPS shipping area


----------



## SMMY (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm on the west coast and my orders always take around a week to a week and half by regular ground delivery. Which is why I upgraded to 2nd day for this collection.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, so after being told the rest was shipped today, I called since I still hadn't gotten a tracking number. Turns out, it was just printed today, and won't ship out till Monday, which means it'll get here Tuesday!!!!! Looks like I won't be able to play with it till I get back.


----------



## Latexxx (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm kinda worried now. I ordered Melrose Mood and Hollywood Nights on Thursday and have not received an order confirmation. There is record of my order in my account information, but it's still labeled "pending." Now I see that Melrose Mood is sold out. What's the chance I'll actually get it?


----------



## fjc62701 (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Latexxx* 

 
_I'm kinda worried now. I ordered Melrose Mood and Hollywood Nights on Thursday and have not received an order confirmation. There is record of my order in my account information, but it's still labeled "pending." Now I see that Melrose Mood is sold out. What's the chance I'll actually get it?_

 

Yup that same thing happend with me, with Melrose Mood. But I think since we placed our order before it was sold out, that they should have placed them aside, since we had gotten before. Lets cross our fingers and hope good thoughts not bad


----------



## Latexxx (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fjc62701* 

 
_Yup that same thing happend with me, with Melrose Mood. But I think since we placed our order before it was sold out, that they should have placed them aside, since we had gotten before. Lets cross our fingers and hope good thoughts not bad
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
That makes me feel a bit better! We'll see what happens.


----------



## fjc62701 (Mar 24, 2008)

No I think your safe because they "FINALLY" shipped my items today and Melrose Mood says shipped. So you should be fine


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 24, 2008)

Haha yes, see ladies, the weekend went by fast enough!!! I played with all my new items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was fun!


----------

